# Glass bears



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering what you think about the glass bear and how well it sells.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

We have a little glass bear from the 1960's that was sold filled with cinnamon & sugar, for sprinkling on toast. The plastic inner top had a slot for coins so you could use it as a piggy bank when empty. Too cool! 
But I'd think not too practical for honey- all the curved insides would make it hard for the honey to drip down quickly, and you can't squeeze it like plastic bears. Other glass jars at least you can use a spoon to scoop the last of the honey out. I'd think the only useful glass bear would be a larger one that could hold more honey and thus pour well.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Omie.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

They are nice for gifts, but I bought 48 of them 6 years ago and still have 30 of them. just not a big seller, but if somebody wants to buy a glass honey bear I am able to make that happen for them. Plus with the cost of the jars and shipping you have to charge an arm and leg to make anything off them.....


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish someone would make a big 1 pound glass jar in the shape of an old fashioned bee skep. 
I do also like the old style muth jars, they have a skep design embossed on them.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd buy them just because they're glass!


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

They are one of my best sellers. The mere reason that they are glass and not plastic appeals to a lot of people. They do have rounded areas on the inside, but still easy to get honey out, easier than the plastic bears after the honey starts to crystalize.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is a location/buyer-specific question. As it happens, I sell very little glass in my area because it is predominantly observant Catholic, and there are lots and lots of kids around. Many moms don't care for breakable glass -- and if you've ever cleaned up a broken glass jar of honey you'd know why! 

Glass only seems to sell well for me in gift baskets, or for gift items. Be sure of your market before you invest in the glass. The insurance on shipping can be painful.

As an aside, I have been asked a number of times by seniors in my community, "What if I bring my mason/mayonnaise/jelly jar to you, and you just fill it up for me?" I have been warned by health inspectors that this is a big no-no. :no: If something happens to that used jar, or the honey in it, YOU could be held responsible. Easier to avoid it altogether.

Remember to factor YOUR cost of the jars into your price!

Summer


----------

